# Black limestone?



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

They sell this at my local garden centre and, as it would look great in my tank, I wanted some but heard one person say it wasn't fish friendly. It was only one of the young scrotes that works there, so he could well have been talking s***e, but does anyone know for sure?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

Probably is right, the black will probably fade bad and wash out in your tank.


----------



## atgscape (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi Guys, 
We stock black rocks like this one. It is really intense black underwater, it will not change colour. Shipping to the UK is FREE (1p now)


















What do you think?


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

Very classy, looks great on the white sand. Free shipping too? Very interested in getting some, probably a similar amount to the picture, or maybe a bit more for a 600-litre seven-footer. I'm guessing about 50 kilos would do it? That's a lot to ship from abroad though (presumably you're in the US?).

I'm presuming there's no pH-raising effect, as with limestone?

You guys are doing my background, the arrival of which I think is imminent, and I've been very impressed with you. Would be very happy to buy from you again.


----------



## atgscape (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi Lee
Black rocks are shipped from Europe, so you can get them to your doors in 4 days. I think 60 kg would be perfect for your size of aquarium.
The background is being produced now, I'll send you tracking soon. Thx.


----------

